# Trying to unload all my old gramophone magazines ('70-'06)



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

I would like to unload all my old Gramophone magaizines. I have one copy each of every issue from July 1970-September 2006, except one (April 1994.) The reason why the April 1994 issue is missing is because Gramophone sorta messed up with the May 1994 issue. The May 1994 issue, though labeled correctly on its spine, was incorrectly indentified as the April 1994 issue on its front cover. Because of their err, I missed the actual April 1994 issue. All issues from July 1970 through late 1982 had a previous owner who put some personal small scribblings in each issue. All issues from late 1982 through September 2006 are scribble free. Most of the later issues came with a free CD. Just about all of these are included (except for just a couple which are sadly MIA), and remain unplayed and in in mint condition. All issues are in good to excellent condition, no torn or missing pages, though there may be a few harmless wrinkles on a wee small number.
Could I possibly interest anyone, or ask any out there who think they may know someone who could be? These have also been posted on ebay. Just type in the ebay search engine: Any issue Gramophone Magazine , and the listing should appear.

If one would like to purchase issues July 1970-May 1981 as a complete block, I will also throw in their seperately issued indexes free of charge. These indexes do start with the June 1970 issue, which will be the only single issue in these indexes I do not have.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## christmashtn (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank You!! Am Trying To Unlaod All My Fanfare Magazines from 1981-2006 In Addition.


----------

